# Gasing Rats



## blackthorn (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm just wondering how other rodent breeders go about killing their rats, gasing in particular. I know there's heaps of threads on the best, most humane way to kill them, but I'm more specifically after detailed info on the gasing method.

Do people use dry ice or compressed CO2?
How do you store the excess dry ice(if you use it) without it evapourating?
What sort of container would you need to set up to use either of these?
What kind of ventilation would you need if any, or do you need a completely sealed container for gasing?
Photos of peoples stuff would help too

Cheers


----------



## slim6y (Dec 5, 2007)

Unfortunately you can not store dry ice effectively - it requires either pressure (above 5 atm) or -100'C or cooler. Generally dry ice is around the - 90'C when it begins to melt. 

I store it in an esky temporarily only - can last a few days.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 5, 2007)

this question get asked a lot

co2 works good


----------



## bitey (Dec 5, 2007)

Heres the gas chamber I made, I just unscrew lid on water bottle add bi carb soda and vinegar then quickly screw back on and the larger chamber (that holds the rat ) fills with co2 , presto 1 or more gassed rat/s .
I used to use the donk meathod but the blood drips on the floor got me in trouble :lol:.


----------



## caustichumor (Dec 5, 2007)

Gee, if the police showed up around your place they would have a second look at that!! A plastic bottle with a length of garden hose coming out of it!!


----------



## bitey (Dec 5, 2007)

caustichumor said:


> Gee, if the police showed up around your place they would have a second look at that!! A plastic bottle with a length of garden hose coming out of it!!


:lol: Might have to bag up some bicarb soda right next to it just to play with them even more:shock:.


----------



## OdessaStud (Dec 5, 2007)

Hope this helps 
I have a CO2 bottle of gas generally called beer gas (wasnt popular when I didnt get the keg for it )
Ive found the best way and quicket is to put the rodents into a tub be it ice cream container,click clack or even the big clear fish tank palstic tubs.Put the whole tub lid on and all into a hole proof plastic bag and as you take the air out of the bag with your hands take the lid off the tub.Whilst doing all that already have your co2 line in one hand holding onto it and the bag and as you squeeze the air out of the bag and gradually turn on the CO2.Ive watched through see through bags and they are asleep withing 20 -30 seconds and dead within 2 minutes.I know it sounds confusing and there is a knack to it but once down pat its quick and easy,The main thing is that you have to have the CO2 running into something airtight I sometimes even use doubled up garbage bags and get the same result, just put the rodents into something before putting them into the bag.Iv e got a pic of the containers I use but not of the process because im on my own when i do them.The tub in the picture is full of holes so i dont generally take the lid off during the process.Hope this helps a bit anyway.
Cheers Odie


----------



## slim6y (Dec 5, 2007)

Bitey - it would be more efficient if the hose went into the top of the gas chamber - CO2 is heavier than the surrounding air hence it sinks. If it was entering in at the top of the chamber the O2 would be forced out much quicker (IM science O). 

Never the less, simplicity is the key - and that's a great set up.

Have you worked out the most efficient rate of vinegar to bicarb?


----------



## bitey (Dec 5, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Bitey - it would be more efficient if the hose went into the top of the gas chamber - CO2 is heavier than the surrounding air hence it sinks. If it was entering in at the top of the chamber the O2 would be forced out much quicker (IM science O).
> 
> Never the less, simplicity is the key - and that's a great set up.
> 
> Have you worked out the most efficient rate of vinegar to bicarb?


Cheers for the help slim will turn chamber upside down next gassing.
I have just been adding few spoonfuls to around 2 cups average dont know the most efficiant mixture :? but seems to work ok.
PS Science isn't my strong point.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Dec 5, 2007)

has anyone tried nitrogen to gas rats , asking because it is readily available to me.?


----------



## blackthorn (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help 
The photos are great

Cheers


----------



## Jozz (Dec 5, 2007)

I get ya Odie! Thats a good idea  And you don't have to see them.

I haven't figured out the right mix of bi carb soda to vinegar, and keep having problems with it bubbling up too much and going through the tube.

A rodent breeder I know bought an old soad-stream machine from a garage sale for 50c, ripped the guts out of it (the bit that injects the gas), and uses soda stream canisters. They're small and easy to use  He just puts the mice in a click clack type tub, and injects it through a hole in the top.

He also told me that BBQ gas in no good to use. He reckons it leaves poison in the animal, and can kill your snakes, as it sits in the fat of the snake or something?


----------



## jham66 (Dec 5, 2007)

Isn't the gas in the soda stream bottles NO2 or Nitrous Oxide. The same stuff the dentist gives you to make you giggle and feel no pain..... Think he should take a close look at his rats next time they are gassed cause they will all have little smiles on their face!!!!!!!


----------



## Jozz (Dec 5, 2007)

I used to love going to the dentist cause he used to give me that stuff 

Pretty sure it's CO2. Thats what you use to make bubbles in drinks (definately in wine anyway)


----------



## Jozz (Dec 5, 2007)

If it was NOS, kids would be sucking on it! Thats the canisters you get to make whipped cream


----------



## OdessaStud (Dec 6, 2007)

NOS will leave a residue in the rats system and by freezing them the NOS stays in the rat, wouldnt advise it at all if your only option is NOS whack em on the back of the head, far safer for your snake than risking nitrate poisioning.
Odie


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 7, 2007)

:shock:Home made gas chambers...eletric chairs in another thread.....im getting worried about you lot!!


----------

